# How will Charlotte aquire players?



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I guess they will have cap space that equals the cap at the time they start as a team? Can they trade like any other team right away and use their cap room to absorb salary?

I guess they will have a 1st and 2nd round pick? Will they have more? 

I've read rumors that they may be able to take players from other teams benches? If true, how many players can a team protect?

Details, details and all I have is speculation. Anyone know the specifics?


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*expansion draft*

Each of the existing teams will protect 8 players. Charlotte can choose from the unprotected players. They could end up with a half-decent team since it's just the one expansion team.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Hey thanks for the response. I didn't see many threads but I only had the last 5 days chosen. I went back and am in the middle of reading all the old threads. 

I can't tell you your business since I'm a visitor(Bull fan) but I think it might be good for all concerned if a FAQ thread was created and made into a "sticky" thread. Your new team/forum will be getting alot of visitors and they will be heavy on questions.
It could reduce the amount of confusion and bickering about asking the same questions over and over again. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

I should have read past threads first. Sorry.  Peace.

Only 8 players can be protected?
That's scary.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

This is probably the best time in the history of professional basketball to start up a new franchise. In the present incarnation of free agency, a lot of teams will be tempted to leave a decent but high paid player unprotected. The NFL had a similar situation occur with the Texans. 

The challenge will be deciding which players are worth the money. 

Just a thought from another Bulls fan!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Charlotte Monkeys*



> Only 8 players can be protected?


Not really, 8 players is more than enough, except for the ever so deep Sacramento Kings. 

In Sacramento's case, Peja, CWebb, Christie, Bibby, Divac, BJackson and Clark they will have to hang on to.
They will probably let go Pollard and Jim Jackson and hang on to Turkoglu, who is a bright future ahead if he gets playing time. Charlotte will latch onto Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Can they just choose which teams to pick from? I mean I wouldn't want to pick from Cleveland or Chicago or Denver, but I'd definately want to pick from Portland, Sacramento, and Dallas. Know what I'm saying? Is the draft in order of worst record, is it just random, or is there no order at all?


----------

